# Perfunctory



## eno2

Perfunctory is een interessant woord dat weinig gebruikt wordt en weinig bekend is, en waarop vertalingsgewijs moeilijk vat op te krijgen is.

Hoe te vertalen hier:

<the violinist delivered a _perfunctory_ performance that displayed none of the passion and warmth he was once known for.>
Misschien: leverde een ongeinteresseerde prestatie/ werktuiglijke prestatie/ een karakterloze prestatie/ ongeïnspireerde prestatie
--------
Opzoekingswerk:



<characterized by routine or superficiality *:*mechanical


a perfunctory smile
2 *:*lacking in interest or enthusiasm> M-W

Werktuiglijke glimlach


<Perfunctory" can describe something that is carried out with little effort or care, as in "He did a perfunctory job raking the leaves," but when used to describe a person it usually means "lacking enthusiasm."> M-W
ongeïnteresseerd



*<adjective*(of an action) carried out without real interest, feeling, or effort.
_‘he gave a perfunctory nod>
’OXFORD
Hij gaf  een werktuiglijke knik._


Linguee: vluchtig -beknopt  -met mondjesmaat – nonchalant- obligaat- plichtmatig mechanisch- ongeïnteresseerd -minimalistisch Glosbe: *machinaal*- *plichtmatig-*  *werktuiglijk -minderwaardig* -*oppervlakkig*- *nonchalant*

Eno: karakterloos -afgezaagd -saai -(insulso in het Spaans)- ongeïnspireerd.

-------------


----------



## killerbees

Hier passen 'plichtmatig/wertuiglijk/machinaal' goed bij, denk ik. Maar dat moet je natuurlijk met je taalgenoten opnemen. 

Misschien zoiets van: "_De violist speelde alsof zijn/haar hart er niet bij was..._"

In het algemeen beschrijft 'perfunctory' iets wat je doet omdat het gewoon moet (dus routine). Daarom doe je het zonder enthousiasme.


----------



## eno2

killerbees said:


> Misschien zoiets van: "_De violist speelde alsof zijn/haar hart er niet bij was..._"


----------



## bibibiben

Obligaat.


----------



## eno2

maar niet zo makkelijk in te passen in een volle vertaling  <...leverde een obligate vertoning af...>, zoiets. Ik had er moeten aan denken, aan obligaat.


----------



## eno2

Obligaat heeft tot mijn verwondering 4 betekenissen. Als bvnw twee: verplicht, voorgeschreven.
Ik gebruikte obligaat (bvnw) altijd pejoratief.. In de zin van 'steevast te verwachten maar niet zo welkom' => daar ben je of zijn ze er weer mee...
Obligaat staat dicht bij 'routineus'. Wat ik wel  goed vind, routineus,  als vertaling van 'perfunctory' hier in de gegeven context.


----------



## eno2

the violinist delivered a _perfunctory_ performance that displayed none of the passion and warmth he was once known for

De violist bood een _onbezield _optreden  ... met niets  van de passie en de warmte waar hij ooit voor bekend stond.


----------

